# Do you like your fish better???



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Anybody who have other pets &fish,
Do you like your fish better than your other pets? Which pet do you like the most? I like all my pets:console:


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I like all of my pets but I mostly love my dog because he has been with me the longest of the bunch and he is a good listener and well behave. The others well lets say they pretend to listend and do what they please!:roll:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If I didn't, I wouldn't have about ten fish tanks .

But yes, I do. A close second after that would be reptiles though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

birds first, then fish, then reptiles and amphibs. my favorite pet ever would prolly be my keet, feathers, but he was hit by a car a few weeks ago so i'm lookin for a new favorite pet atm...lol


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmm, I would probably go with birds first 2. The raptors I take care of are way cooler then my fish, sorry, t'is true.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

rapters? that's really cool. what kinds do you have?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, since I don't consider my dog a "pet" but a member of the family.....my fish are first. I have kept fish with more personality than most people, so it all depends on the kinds if fish you keep if you categorize fish as interesting or not.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah... my fish are definatley not lacking in the personality Department. 

And my dog IS considered part of the family... 

My fish come before the rest.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree, Mason is an adoped family member. I love him as if he were my child. I do not consider him a pet. He is an individual with feelings, emotions and a heart of gold. He surely is a gift from God. I do love my tanks, though and feel bad when I loose a fish. I feel like I failed them in some way when one perishes.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I would have to say my cat, even when she gets on my nerves and makes me mad.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hands down my favorite family member is my dog Kayla. I have had her since she was 8 weeks old. I got her shortly after finally being in a place 100% on my own. She has been with me through numerous moves and through 2.5 years living in my truck when I was in school for my masters and could not afford to both house myself and go to school. I left behind 2 dogs and 2 cats when I went to school, but there was never a question about taking Kayla with me. The other animals had homes, but Kayla has always belonged with me. 

She is now 15 and quite senile (she actually takes anti-senility medications hehe). She is not the dog I have known these last 15 years, but she is my companion still and I will never let her down. I can only imagine how wrecked I will be when it is her turn to move on. She is an awesome dog. I have a tattoo of her on my upper right arm that I got in 1993. When she passes I will likely have her name added to the tat.


----------

